# Flying Flight In Bloomfield NJ



## TAWhatley

Hi All,

Got another New Jersey bird that will probably need to be picked up in the next day or so. If anyone is near enough and willing and able, please let me know. The bird is a flying flight that is extremely underweight. There is a small chance the finder will want to keep the bird, but I am not betting on that.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Ok Terry!

Let me know if I can help...just pm me the contact info. if you need me to go get them. Bloomfield is about 20 mins. from me.


----------



## TAWhatley

I just PM'ed the contact info to you, Christin. Thank you so much for the offer of help.

There is only one bird and it is a Flying Flight pigeon. It is extremely underweight.

Mary Ann contacted the club where the bird is registered and basically found out that the original owner doesn't want the bird back .. it was sold at auction and either there are no records of who bought the bird or that person also no longer wants the bird.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*RE: Bloomfield Pigeon Pick-up...*

Greetings Terry, Mary Ann, Pijie gang!

I was in touch with the rescue person in Bloomfield. Thanks for the contact info., Terry.
Unfortunately, she won't be available for me to pick up the poor little guy until later this evening after 6pm. My vet leaves today at 5pm, so the pigeon won't be able to get checked until 4:45pm tomorrow (tues.).

She stated that the pigeon was not eating well and had a distended crop or something...she was on her cell phone and breaking up terribly. I'm definitely going to get him this evening, however, VERY nervous about how to care for him. She also stated that Mary Ann suggested oatmeal. I have oatmeal flakes so I would just need some instructions on the preparation of such if anyone can possibly post prior to my leaving to get him along with what to look for upon examination. I know to put him in a quiet low-lit area...the basement cage which is still set-up with the oatmeal prep./room temp. water. Also, to what temp. should I put the basement heat?

As soon as I get him settled and do the instructed exam, I will post the results.

If anyone can pray about my driving to the unfamiliar area in the dark, I'd appreciate it! Unfortunately, my usual driver is unavailable this evening even after I offered to pay double!!! 

Blessings to All including me & sick Pidjie!


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Christin,

Thanks again so very much for being willing to assist this bird. If it is not safe for you to be driving after dark, then please postpone picking up the bird or see if the finder can/will bring the bird to you. Also, you are not expected to obtain veterinary care for these found birds unless you strongly want to do so. We have no way of reimbursing you for the expenses.

I'm strictly guessing as to how to set up for this bird, so use your own best judgment when you actually get the bird and can assess its condition.

If you have a heating pad or a lamp with a low wattage bulb, I would use one of those to provide supplemental heat, and it may be that the bird won't require this anyway. If you can set up the heat source in such a way that the bird can move away from it if not needed, that would be optimal.

I would offer the bird seed and water and give it a little bit of time to see if it will eat. Even though the finder believes the bird is not eating, let's give it a chance to do so. 

If the bird is as underweight as I'm envisioning, you will probably have to give supplemental hand feeding even if it is eating and drinking a bit on its own. As is always the case, we want the bird warm and hydrated first and then worry about food. 

I have never used the oatmeal, but Mary Ann has been told by a couple of pigeon fanciers that this is a good way to start getting weight back on an emaciated bird. I would guess that you would make a very watery form of oatmeal and then syringe or eye dropper it in making sure you do not get any fluid in the opening to the trachea. If the oatmeal proves to be too difficult, then Kaytee Exact forumla can be used as can soaked high quality puppy chow fed a small piece at a time. Thawed frozen peas can also be hand fed to the bird.

It is possible the bird has canker and/or other ailments, so take a real careful look in the mouth and throat as well as a careful look for any injuries the finder may have missed.

Thank you again, and please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

Thank you Christin for helping with this one!

Best of luck on the driving as well!
-Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hi again, Terry & Hilly!

Thanks for the blessings. And of course I would never expect reimbursement from you guys, Terry!  I get reimbursed in many other ways, especially from Above! 

I best get him here tonight because I don't know the woman's schedule for tomorrow and I have the appt. with vet in the afternoon. I need the vet visit cause I don't know if I'll miss something crucial to this one's well-being. 

The heat source is adequate in the basement...right now set to 64 degrees, however, I will put to 70 now before I leave so it'll be toasty warm for the little guy. The ceilings are low, so it heats up quickly and I'll have him approx. 8 feet away from the wall unit. I could easily move him closer/farther to the source upon your/others recommendation.

I feel safer getting the Kaytee Exact...I will be back home in time to see if he is eating well enough and if not, get to Petco before the store closes. I suppose I just follow directions on the formula, correct? I'm not sure, however, to syringe into his mouth without causing aspiration. ???
If there is a technique to this, please let me know that as well.
Also, what does canker look like? I was unable to check the mouths of Coco and Hoppy to see what is normal....I put them in their beds prior to signing on and it's too dark to see. I may take a flash-light and disturb Coco for a few seconds before I head to the basement with this poor little fella. On second thought, I'll run and get the Kaytee Exact on the way home...always good to have anyway.

Ok, I'm on my way...thanks for the prayers. Considering traffic, I should be back in an hour or so. Check back with you guys then.
Thanks so much for the feedback on this which was greatly needed!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Bloomfield Pigeon transported to Paramus safely!*

Hi again All!
Ok. I have the "Bloomer" in my basement warm and settled. The lady from whom I received him said he was in the Bloomfield shelter for just about 2 hours before she brought him home. She has a bird...one of those big talking ones, therefore did not want Bloomer to remain in her home due to concern of transmission of disease. ???
She said he was drinking alot and eating a little. Due to heavy traffic on my way to Bloomfield, I arrived at Petco just in time before closing and purchased the Kaytee Exact.
The same employee who had assisted me with Coco was there and instructed me how to administer the formula. Also to move the cage about 4 feet away from my wall heater set to 75 degrees and on a table with the cage covered with a sheet. I put seed and room temp. water in the cage and tried to offer it to him, however, he seemed really scared and stayed in the far corner. I tried to examine him when taking him out of the carrier, however, he complained alot making grunt like noises which scared the @#$! out of me, so I just put him back in. 
The droppings in the carrier were dk. grn and watery with white urates.

Should I try to give him the Exact now, or just water for tonight?
Anything else for me to do prior to the vet tomorrow?

Thanks again!


----------



## TAWhatley

I'd leave the bird alone for tonight, Christin .. just have seed and water in the cage/carrier for him or her. This poor bird has been stressed to the max already and needs some time to feel safe.

Perhaps tomorrow you can get some pictures of the bird and what it weighs .. if you are going to the vet, I'd just wait until then to do this .. your vet is such a lovely guy that I hope he won't mind a few more photos at the clinic.

Your set up for tonight sounds just fine. The poops sound not so fine. I guess we'll find out tomorrow what issues may need to be dealt with. I'm really feeling bad about "sticking" you with yet another needy bird but extremely grateful to you at the same time.

Incidentally, there are not a lot of things that the pigeon could have transmitted to the parrot as long as the lady was being very careful about hygiene.

Terry

PS: The grunt noises are/were quite normal .. just an unhappy and frightened pigeon letting you know about it ..


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Ok. Thanks Terry.

I was praying somebody would answer at this late hour.
I never heard that grunting before, so I'm glad I didn't hurt the poor little guy.
I did go and check and it seems like he ate/drank or at least attempted because there was food in the water dish and the the food dish showed a small amount gone...I filled it to the top for that purpose.

I also put the poop sample into a plastic zip bag to bring to the vet.

And...I could not believe this...I had taken care of the rabbits in the barn and then came in my back gate to let the dogs out. I then went to check on 'Bloomer' for about 20 mins. ...just cooing and letting him know its ok and that he'll be fine. He just looked at me like..."I'll be fine when you get the heck outta here!"
When I came back upstairs to let the dogs in, they were gone and the gate was wide open!!! I ran and got their squeaky toy and started squeezing it while shouting 'cookie bone' up and down the street. This only happened once before and at that time they came back quickly. This time they took their sweet blankety-blank time! Finally after being almost in tears and praying for intercession via St. Francis, whom I'm sure will punch me when I get There, the three little rascals came running back right into the front door. I wanted to really give it to them, instead, I gave them their cookie bones and hugs! I'm sure I awoke half the neighborhood....but because I'm so kind to everyone, I won't expect to hear about it tomorrow!!! AMEN!

Now that I had my 3rd heart attack of the day with these canine kids....the first driving on that dark parkway home, the second with that scary grunting noise, I'll get to bed.

And Terry, PLEASE don't think that you're 'sticking' me with these Beloved Creatures! My Dad, God rest his great soul, always taught me, "If you do something, do it with your heart and with a smile, otherwise don't bother."
With my Beloved son and daughter out of state, the pets have been a great joy and these birds have been nothing but a blessing....except for tonight's drive, but that's history and I'm home!!!

I'll be sure to send pics/update tomorrow...well later...its already tomorrow! 

Blessings to all and to all a Blessed night!


----------



## Hillybean

Christin,
I'm glad this one is safe and in your care. 

How is it doing today??

The first time I ever heard grunts or other freaky noises. I was scared to bits! Beautiful never made sounds like that. lol! Griffen a male pigeon I have made those noises a TON, when he first came. Now that he is settled it and is making progress with being comfortable with me those sounds are rare.

Please post pictures if or when you can! Also let us know how the vet goes!

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Bloomer update*

Blessed Greetings, Terry, Hilly!

Thanks for sharing your 'grunt' story, Hilly. LOL (now  )

Bloomer seems ok today. In an answer to prayer, the vet called and said I can bring him at 2pm! Yey!
I couldn't tell if s/he ate or drank anything.
I'm going to bring the Exact to the vet with my syringe to have him demonstrate, if he deems it necessary. 
Here's a quick pic I took...feathers look a bit weird due to my having to edit the lighting....I didn't want to scare him with a flash so I didn't use.

I'll post when I get back from the vet.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Christin. Bloomer is quite the looker! I hope all goes well at the vet's.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

What a beauty Bloomer is!!

Looking forward to positive updates soon!!

Hear you about the "sounds!"

Squeaks does all kinds of male sounds. However, by this time, I know when he is talking to the cats, cussin' or lovin' me or laughing when I see something that really tickles my funny bone! Thought it was just a coincidence at first, but then, I became aware of him responding every time I really laughed!! Soooo funny!

Such great adventures await you with your feathered beauties!

Sending love, hugs and scritches to ALL!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean

Wow, 
it is a CUTIE!!

Can't wait to hear how the vet went!

-Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Bloomer's Vet visit...*

Hello Ya' all!

Bloomer didn't do to well at the vet visit. Vet was concerned about the emaciation.
Must have been out for a long while and possibly travelled far from home.

The band # reads 1435 MFC 07. Was the band number submitted to try to locate the owner?

The vet determined that he had eaten by feeling the crop. I tried to feel it as well, however, was unable to distinguish. 
He needs carbs...I gave him organic brown rice which he ate.
Kaytee Exact following the 5 day old to weaning dose...formula with water not via syringe, however. Just in a separate dish between the water and food.
The vet gave him a Vit. AD Complex injection.
He weighed in at 226 gms.
I have to purchase a scale to weigh him daily.

Did a gram stain /Fecal flotation on the stool.

The vet called just as I was writing this message with the stool results...full of coccidia and gram negative bacteria. Ugh!

I have to give him...
Albon 0.3cc QD x10 days
Panacur 0.05cc QD x5 days
Sulfatrim 0.15cc BID x 10 days
Probiotic seed size from wafer Qd

I have everything except the Sulfatrim...I'll run and pick it up tomorrow during lunch break along with the scale.

We have to pray that all this works...the other options stated by the vet would be quite costly. I'm soooo glad I ran and I got him last night!!!
I'll check back as soon as I get the Albon/Panacur into this poor little guy!
If anyone can please post anything else I can do, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Hillybean

Christin,
thank you for the update.

I can't be of help on the med stuff, but I am sure Terry and others will post more advice.

I am just so glad this one is getting the care he needs! Oh, pmed ya!

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update on Bloomer, Christin. It sounds to me like your vet and you have the situation well in hand. I will caution you about the Panacur .. be very, very, very careful that you have the dose exact. There have been birds lost to Panacur overdose/toxicity here on Pigeon-Talk. I am not questioning your vet prescribing Panacur, and the dose looks right at first glance. I also know you are, no doubt, probably painfully accurate in giving medicine whether to bird, animal, or human.

A scale that weighs in both grams and ounces is so very handy. I have a Salter (brand name) kitchen scale with the tare feature that I love. I think a similar model costs about $30 at Walmart or Target .. mine is quite old. 

I don't know that there is much else that you can be doing for Bloomer though I am curious what the other options were that the vet discussed with you. It seems to me that you and the vet have the bases pretty well covered right now.

I'm kind of iffy about Bloomer actually drinking any of the Kaytee formula on his/her own. If s/he doesn't, then you are going to have to get at least a couple of supplemental feedings per day in via syringe/eye dropper or tube, but I ASSume the vet also discussed this with you.

The band was successfully traced by Mary Ann to the original owner of the bird. He sold the bird at auction and either did not know the contact information for the purchaser or did not want to provide that information. The original owner does NOT want the bird back. Thus, Bloomer was officially homeless until you so generously offered to pick him up and give him a chance. Sometimes this happens with birds that come through 911 Pigeon Alert, and we just have to kinda roll with the punches and find a place for such birds. 

I am so grateful to you, Christin, for helping out with so many birds in such a short time frame. You are not expected to keep all of them unless you want to do so. Just let me know if we should be looking for homes for any of them, and we will do so.

Thank you so much!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Ok Terry.
Thanks for the info about the Salter scale...I just don't know what a tare feature is. Can you tell me, so I can ask for the same one you have...I'll go at lunch break tomorrow to the Chef Central near to me.

The other options were x-ray, feeding tube, IV meds and he would stay at the Vet clinic and still no guarantee. 

I did put some Exact into his bottom beak and held it closed...he struggles the poor little thing. I placed the formula up to close to the top of a clear small tupperware container between his food and water dish and marked the level on the outside...I secured it to the cage wire. I got the meds. in first and he thankfully eats the probiotic himself from the cage floor...at least last night and tonight. The inside of his beak is pale, though thankfully without canker.

Coco did great with the Panacur/Albon combo. Although these dosages are so small, I can draw them up exactly...with my reading glasses that is!

I just have to watch carefully his breathing rate and any gurgleing. So far so good. I also can listen with a spare stethescope I have. I observed as well as took a pic of the vet listening to his lungs. Hopefully the infection didn't /won't invade his lungs.

I thank God for Doc Diggle, otherwise I'd have to go back to college for a Vet degree!!! Hmmmm....maybe not a bad idea...Nah! Nursing school was tough enough!

I pm'd Hilly and now will send one to you before I check on my Birdie patient!

Thanks again...and, no problem with keeping Bloomer here until he recovers! AMEN!

Blessings to you and yours always!

EVERYONE, CAREFUL OF WEIRDOS TONIGHT AND TOMORROW. COCO AND HOPPY ARE LOCKED IN THE COHOP AND THE DOVES ARE INSIDE. MY PROPERTY IS LIT UP LIKE A STADIUM AND THE DOGS GET TO HAVE A SLEEPOVER IN THE LIVING ROOM WITH THE PICTURE WINDOW SHADES OPEN!
I MAY JOIN THEM AS WELL! ST. MICHAEL, PROTECT THE CHILDREN!
HAVE A SAFE HOLY-WEEN!


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Hi Christin,
A tare feature allows you to "zero" the scale so you get accurate readings.

I found a postal scale at Office Depot that measures fairly well but probably not to the levels you need it. One caution on any scales -- make sure they really will weigh down to the weight you need them to. If you need hundredths of grams, it won't do any good to get a scale that will just weigh to the gram or even to the tenth of a gram. If you're just using it to weigh the bird, then a postal scale will do fine if it weighs up to a few pounds and there you can save money by going to an office supply store rather than a kitchen supply store.

Good luck with Bloomer. I know you'll be wonderful with him and he can't have a better doctor / nurse combo!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks Mary!

I didn't have a chance to get the scale today due to running to the vet for the additional med. I'll check out the office depot tomorrow AM so that I can call the doc with the weight.

Also, thank you again, Terry, for the late night telephone pep-talk! It did me a world of good! Bless you for hanging out with me on the phone! As you could tell, I'm a bit nervous with a poor bird whose so sick. I found out from the vet the name of the other condition that I couldn't remember last night...it's Capillaria. 

He didn't eat or drink anymore so I began the syringe feeding of the Exact per your suggestion, Terry, late last night. Figured he had to start eating/drinking or else...!
I also gave him into his beak a few of each split peas/corn/safflower/wht. millet and some water with breaks in between. 
This morning he had a load of watery thin string like black stool without urates all over the cage and himself. Don't think that's a good sign. ???

I cleaned and disinfected the cage with white vinegar and cleaned him with the spritz bottle of tepid water/paper towels and then wrapped him in a towel like Terry explained...burito I think..I wrote it down somewhere.

I offerd him the probiotic seed sized piece but he wouldn't eat it on his own this time so I also put it into his beak and held closed until he swallowed as with the seeds.

He continues to struggle but very weakly. I do one thing at a time letting him rest in the cage in between rather than having him stress with me fumbling with everything. He hates eating/drinking/meds. anything that involves me holding him. Obviously, as you had stated Terry, not at all accustomed to human handling. I wish people would care for these birds and any other animals that they want to profit by.

The one good thing is that he likes the comfort of his cage....as soon as I put him back he relaxes. Also good, is his eyes seem more normal like the other guys, so maybe he's feeling better??? I don't want him to suffer. So I'll keep praying and have been reading some bible verses about to him especially about birds...I keep the bible on top of the cage.

He's been standing on one foot...I hope his other foot is ok...Doc said wings/legs were fine. I know Coco does that alot and, well, Hoppy is without choice! Rally and Ally (doves) just tuck both legs under when resting.

I'm glad I took the day off not only to have fun with all the Beloved Creatures, but the little Trick or Treaters as well! The kids were laughing at my pumpkin hat! Had over 60 kids this year...I blessed each one of them!
One little kid about 7 yrs. old made the cutest reply when I stated that I had candy and a nice Bible cartoon story book for everybody...."You gave us that last year!" I answered, "Yes, how smart you are, however, this is a different one."
He says, "Oh good. I still have the other one!"

This was truly a Blessed Holy-ween! Alot of them were saying, "Happy Holy-ween!" while they departed. Children and animals are the Best Blessings!

We'll see what tomorrow brings and keep the faith!

Anything more or different that I could do, please post...I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Charis

Christin,
Do you think you could have your vet teach you how to tube feed? Probably would be good for you to learn.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hi Charis!

I know how to do it with people...checking for correct placement and such before starting the feeding, but the tube is placed by the physician prior. On little birds, to be honest, I'm scared to attempt it.

I'm thinking if Bloomer doesn't show any weight gain or improved stools by tomorrow, I'll bring him to stay and be cared for by the vet. I'm willing to try whatever it takes to save this little guy...every life is worth it even the smallest of creatures. I'll have to discuss that possiblility with the vet.
Unfortunately, The 'famous' Oradell Animal Hospital will not care for these type of birds...very willing, however, to put them down. I can't type what I think about that! Just glad I took my Coco outta there that night when I found him.

Bless you, Charis, for your caring and input...I'll definitely keep all of you updated.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Christin,

The tube feeding is really pretty easy. I'm positive that if you get the right type of syringe and feeding tube from your vet that you can do it with no problems. It really is just a matter of sliding the tube down the throat and then gently unloading the syringe of food. Personally, I prefer the stainless steel crop needles/gavage tubes to the rubber tubes, but whatever works for you is fine. I've also used something as "primitive" as a four inch piece of aquarium tubing on the end of a syringe .. works great. There are many very good posts, photos, and videos here on Pigeon-Talk about hand/tube/syringe feeding.

I think you need to at least consider what level of upset another move might cause with Bloomer if s/he has to go to the vets plus the factor of the weekend coming up. I don't know if your vet is staffed fully over the weekend. I'm not saying you shouldn't take Bloomer to the vet until s/he is stabilized but just concerned about how much this poor bird has already been through and not wanting to put another big stress situation on the bird. I am sure, however, that your vet will give honest and proper advice to you in this regard. He seems to be a very fine person and a very fine vet.

Best of everything to you, Bloomer, and all your other little charges.

Only 5 kids here tonight for Trick or Treat .. it sure isn't like it used to be ..

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Poor lil' Bloomer doesn't sound so good, but I know with you he has been given the opportunity to recover. 

Whatever or Whoever lead you to Pigeon-Talk -- well, this forum has been blessed.



I love your Halloween story. I had a real crop of kids this year -- quite a change from previous years. Unhappily for me, my little one (okay not so little at 11) is up at a week-long mountain school that all 6th graders in Jefferson County public schools are eligible to attend. He so loves Halloween so he was so bummed that he will miss it this year. He loves the whole dress-up and look-at-me thing.


----------



## Hillybean

Chistin,
I am glad Bloomer is doing ok tonight.

I'm also glad you are reading to him. It will help in him getting to know you. He'll be able to get use to your voice, and might make him a bit more calm.

I'm glad you had such a good turn out of trick-or-treaters. The little ones are always so cute .

Tell Bloomer, that I said hello.
And for you, hang in there you are doing GREAT ! 
I know you'll do all you can.

-Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Early morning greetings, guys.

Just came upstairs from spending time with Bloomer...He sends hugs and pecks to all of you! I sure do wish you guys lived closer. Oh shucks....I missed your call, Terry! If you're still up, can you pm me if you're online and I'll call? I definitely won't keep you on as long as last night. I'm going to give Bloomer's last med dose at 2am and then hit the hay!

Bloomer's crop felt full...I thankfully could tell this time!, so I didn't give anymore Exact with the syringe so he doesn't regurge. ...there was some seed/Exact missing from the containers...no water missing, so I gave him just a little water after his piece of probiotic. Only 2 small clumps of stool...not stringy...dark green and white urates..better than this morning! I won't give him anymore Exact with the last med until the crop empties some more...the probiotic should help.

He was looking fluffed up, thought he might be cold.? I put a heavier cover over one half of the cage with the sheet over the other half and put the heat up a bit. I did pull the sheet on one side up and the front 1/4 back to allow air and for him to be able to walk over if he got to warm. That area also has the food/water...I discarded the portion of Exact I made this afternoon it also had seed in it. I want to make a fresh smaller amount later depending on the crop and what if anything is missing from his seed dish. I'm trying to be so careful not to overfill the poor little guy. At least he's getting something in and it's coming out a bit better! I hope that all you guy's prayers and positive energy are paying off...Please continue.

Terry, I don't think I can do tube feeding on a bird. It's a precarious proceedure on a big person. If Bloomer were the size of Big Bird, I'd do it!
LOL...if I didn't joke, I'd be getting Jello fed at the hospital! Still, I am going to research the threads/videos regarding such! Thanks for directing me to the info. I also understand about the transfer to the vet, but if he starts going down I'll definitely bring him to the doc whom wants to see him again next week anyway. As you said and I agree, Doc Diggle will advise what's best, I'm confident.

Awww, Terry...only five freakin kids???? You know I'd be so disappointed that I'd take my tray and go looking for those little rascals screaming...TRICK OR TREAT HELLLOOOOO????????? LOL

Hilly, thanks for making me feel like I'm not bothering anyone, however, all of you have been so much more of a blessing to me! Honest. I really can feel all of you guy's positive energy and heartfelt wishes for everything to turn out well. It really, really helps me. And, even though I hate to make you guys read all this stuff for the last couple of days and probably for the next couple, I'm glad that you do read and respond because then I know that I'm doing things ok...as if you are all here with me in spirit...hard to explain, but Bless you all!

Mary...Ugh! Your son is gone for a whole week??? Gotta have a nice costume party for him and a few friends when he returns...it's too much fun to miss out on and only once a year!

I'll check the tube feeding threads.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Christin,

Been following this thread to see how Bloomer is coming along. I am really encouraged by your positive updates and so far, sounds very good! Bloomer is in such caring hands! He's a lucky pij!

Continuing to send love, hugs and positive healing thoughts to all!

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae

Good morning Christin 

Just wanted to add my "thanks" to you for caring for this little guy... he is lucky to have found his way to your house and heart (think maybe someone was guiding him???)  I enjoy reading your updates and posts - no matter what thread/topic -- your caring comes through even the impersonal computer screen and sometimes causes me to choke up. 

Hope all is well with the little guy today - looking forward to another update!

Thanks - for everything you do!!

P.S. I would have welcomed 5 kids yesterday!! We only had one family - Mom, Dad, little girl (Princess), and her older brother (Spidy 3). Is a shame  But we do live on a rather isolated street - so I'm not really surprised though every year it's been getting less and less


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Greetings everyone!


Shi, thanks for the encouragement, love, hugs and positive thoughts...we send some right back to you and Mr. Squeaks! Also, thanks for taking time to read the updates and if you know of anything more or less I should be doing, please chime in. This little guy needs you guys! I'm just the one whose implementing care and still very unsure of myself....He's so fragile and wiggly...if I didn't name him Bloomer prior, He definitely would be named Wiggles!!! 

Dezirrae, 

I've no doubt that the Lord and His Angels & Saints had me feel the urgency to get this little guy despite the nite drive. When I recall the feelings in my heart when reading the first post by Terry and while making the arrangements and the drive, I really have faith that everything is going to end up great even though it doesn't seem that way. I guess that's what God meant when He tells us to "Walk by Faith not by sight".
Thanks for reading the updates also...sorry to choke you up. It seems I'm either laughing or sobbing while I type the posts! Thanks for blessing little Bloomer and I with encouragement! 
How cute that you had a little Princess and Spider Man on Holy-ween! 
At least they delayed changing the clocks by a week...I heard that it was the candy companies that pushed it through thinking it would increase sales...whether it did or not doesn't matter to me, just that the kids are safer with the extra daylight. Maybe you'll have better turn out next year or have a nice party with your kids and friends! I miss those days! 

Terry/Hilly, I finally had to purchase a digital scale...He was too fidgety on the kitchen type scale so I brought it back and went with an electronic postal one (Pitney & Bowes 5lb.). (I almost went 'postal' trying to weigh him!) This one allow for the box to be place on top and then turning it on which automatically registers to 0.00 ounces. Just have to then convert to grams which I have on my PC. So when I finally weighed him twice, it showed 7.3 ounces which is 207 gms. At the doc, he weighed in at 226. I'm positive he didn't lose 10 gms. since the vet on Tues...I then weighed Rally & Ally just to see and they both were also less than they were at the vet and they both eat constantly night & day which is good because they were under-weight also. So, I'll just go from here and see what the reading is tomorrow. I'll also weigh Coco & Hop to see if they're less than they were at the vet.

Bloomer's not any worse...just about the same picking on seeds and water here and there. Continues to have that fluffed-up look...but I don't think he's cold...he feels warm when I hold him. I put a thermometer in his cage and the temp. reads 70. The heat is set to 75. Do you think I should raise the temp. or move him closer to the wall unit? I think it might get to hot for the doves then. Should I get him one of those parrot fur sweaters? Not sure if he'd like it though.

His stools are the same as yesterday, soft dk. grn with wht. urates.
His crop is just semi-full, so I'll give him a fresh batch of Kaytee Exact a little at a time until I feel it to be a little fuller.

I have to run to work for a few hours. I'll check on him as soon as I get back.
I'll check back here as well.

Thanks for the good wishes, advice and prayers!
Blessings to all!


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Christin,

Thanks for the latest Bloomer update. I think you are wise to get your baseline weights on all the birds using your scale. The weight difference between your scale and the scale at the vet's office is pretty significant. Either the birds have lost weight or there is something a bit whacked out with either your or his scale. My kitchen scale (which is strictly used for weighing birds) is an electronic scale that weighs in grams or ounces up to 5 pounds and has the tare feature. This is a similar model to what I have: http://www.nextag.com/Salter-Electronic-Kitchen-Scale-507710913/prices-html

I think I would move Bloomer a little closer to the heat source rather than raise the heat which would also effect the doves. If they are comfortable (the doves) then we don't want to make it unduly warm for them. I'm thinking maybe around 85 degrees for Bloomer. His fluffiness may not be due to being chilled at all but simply feeling like c**p.

I wouldn't even attempt any type of sweater for Bloomer .. way too much stress for him/her right now.

Thank you so much all you have done for Bloomer and the rest, Christin ..

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks Terry!

I did move him a little closer also angled the partially uncovered side of the cage toward the heater. It just went up to 72 degrees in the cage. 
I warmed one of those neck warmers in the micro for 1 min. and wrapped in a dish towel with some paper towels over it and placed it right under his branch long ways. I just gave him some of the Kaytee Exact but he started struggling after 1/2 cc. I will try to give him more with his med. later. He seems to start eating the seed right after I give him the Exact formula, however, very picky discarding alot of the seed...I'm trying to see which he likes..I think its the wht. millet, so I added more of it to his dish. 
Stools continue to be unchanged from the dk. soft grn with wht. urates.

The link to the Salter scale was great. I think I prefer it over the one that I purchased today. Especially that it can convert to grams. I think I'll try to get one and compare the two of them. I'm going to check if they sell it in a store around here first before ordering online.

I have to run and care for the other critters and will check back later.
Sorry to have missed your call last night.  Possibly we can catch up later. Thanks so much for your direction on caring for Bloomer.

He sends you hugs and pecks!


----------



## Dezirrae

Hi Christin,

I have a Salter Model 1400 I'd be happy to lend to you for awhile. I haven't had a need for it in months and can send it to you -- I live near Rutgers University but it probably would be easier to mail it. If you only need it for a few months there's no sense in spending the money (they can get expensive). If you do want to borrow it, PM me your mailing address and I'll get it shipped.

Dezirrae


----------



## TAWhatley

CHRISTIN RN said:


> The link to the Salter scale was great. I think I prefer it over the one that I purchased today. Especially that it can convert to grams. I think I'll try to get one and compare the two of them. I'm going to check if they sell it in a store around here first before ordering online.
> 
> I have to run and care for the other critters and will check back later.
> Sorry to have missed your call last night.  Possibly we can catch up later. Thanks so much for your direction on caring for Bloomer.
> 
> He sends you hugs and pecks!


Walmart, Target, and K-Mart usually have these scales .. it's not a biggie that you get what I have .. mine was given to me by a member here years ago, and it works great. I see you have an offer of one on loan from another member, so all is well. Thank you, Dezirrae for offering! All that IS important is that you do have a scale that weighs accurately in grams .. that's it .. all the rest is just fluff and handy to have but not essential.

I think you are doing wonderfully with all these birds, Christin .. bless you! We'll catch up on the phone when we can .. I'm kinda whammied here right now with my own incoming sick and injured and also want to be able to stay up and watch Snowball on Letterman tonight (that's the dancing Cockatoo) .. I'm not a huge Letterman fan and I suspect the dancing 'too will be in his Stupid Pet Tricks segment .. yeah .. right .. who is the STUPID one ??

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

I just watched the Letterman segment and unfortunately for Snowball, he was put in after two dogs (one of which barked to the "finger"). Snowball was beautiful but didn't do much dancing. However, I appreciated his Letterman "comment" (he left a poop for Dave to clean up -- shows you how smart that bird is!  He knows "bad billing"  .) 
What I really liked about Snowball was seeing his crest go up and down. He's a gorgeous bird. I was hoping that he and his mom would get some real time on the show to talk about bird rescue. 
But you were right, it was on stupid pet tricks.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hello again, Pidjie friends!

Dezirrae, how sweet of you to offer your scale! Thanks so much for the offer, however, I am going to have to pick up one tomorrow AM to make sure that little Bloomer is not losing weight as compared with the Vet's scale. If it still reads the same as the postal scale, I'll have to take him in to the Doc tomorrow to get checked. I can just see myself with 50 scales trying to get the right weight if I don't get the kind Terry suggested! Thanks again for being so kind and generous! The way things are going, it looks as though I will need a scale for any other little Pidjie's that may come in the future! I think I'll just focus on getting Bloomer well for now.

Terry, thanks again for yet another pep-talk! I'll definitely have the Doc show me the tube-feeding procedure. I did view the video-clip and it gave me the heebie-jeebies! Better for me to try it in front of the vet, unless you want me to send you a plane ticket to come and show me! Yea, right, like you have the time...and besides, who would want to come to cold Jersey after enjoying warm California...except for those lousy fires! Still thanking God for protecting our Cal. friends and their little Pidjies! AMEN!

Mary, was disappointed to read and hear also from Terry about little snowball not getting his gig in on his debut on Letterman. I'm sure he'll be back!

I'll update tomorrow....I'm hoping the meds. start kicking a**! 
Thanks sooooo much for all the much needed help and prayers!
Blessings to all and to all a Blessed night!


----------



## Hillybean

Christin,
How is Bloomer today??
How are YOU doing??

Hhhmmm...I am hoping something was/is wrong in reading the scales.

Anyways, I am just wishing all the best! 
-Hilly


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Hi Christin -- hope li'l Bloomer is feeling more chipper today. Good luck w/him


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hello everyone!

Thanks for the well wishes for Bloomer, Hilly and Mary!

I did pick up the Salter scale this morning and sadly Bloomer weighed in at 196gms.

I then called the Vet at which time they said I could bring him in to get weighed on their scale. Again, most sadly, he weighed in 26 gms. less than his original 226 gms. on 10/30.

I brought some mixed Exact formula with me and Doc Diggle gave him the tube feeding right away. We discussed where to go from there and decided that the best chance Bloomer would have would be to remain at the hospital for the next 3-4 days for more aggressive treatments which include:

Exact tube feedings twice daily
Subcutaneous fluid injections (Lactate Ringers sol.)
Continue with the Sulfatrim/Albon/Panacur
Baytril injections
Continue with the probiotics daily
Heat lamp
Seed/Water dishes

I'm packing up his items (Dishes/seed/Osmosis H2O/meds./folded paper towels and his little blue blanket) to drive back over to the Vet.

Doc Diggle will personally render Bloomer's care including this coming Sunday.
He will have his little carrier with the door open within the larger hospital cage. I'll visit him tomorrow and Mon./Tues.

My heart is absolutely breaking for Bloomer...I don't know how you guys can do this day by day, year after year. This is so upsetting. And now I'm starting to use the folded paper towels I prepared, so I best fold some more and get going.

I know you guys will continue to pray for us.
Hopefully and Faithfully Bloomer will recover.

Mary, I received your PM and will post on the North Salem thread before I go to the Vet.

Blessings to all and thanks so much for being such a blessing to us.
I'll post an update with GREAT NEWS as soon as I hear. AMEN!


----------



## littlestar

Christin,
I just saw this thread. It's hard sometimes and had many sleepless night, times when everyone was asleep and I was awake and just cried. Not quite 3 weeks ago I went to catch a pigeon that was reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert and when I picked that little one up the keel bone stuck out really bad and as light as a feather, no joking, h/she drank some water but wasn't really eating, so I had to syring feed h/her. H/she had color green when they are starving and I didn't know if the system started shutting down or not and within 48 hours its poop was normal and finally started to eat on its own. The little one gained h/her back and is doing well. If it helps no matter what happens you did your best. I'm keeping Bloomer in my thoughts and prayers for a full recovery. I wish I lived close to you because I could of helped you with the little one.


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so sorry Bloomer has lost some weight and is still having such a hard time of it, Christin. Bless you for all you are doing and please do let Dr. Diggle know that there are many of us here on Pigeon-Talk that also appreciate all his work on behalf of Bloomer and the others. I really hope we have a turnaround here soon for Bloomer.

Please do keep us posted, Christin .. we're all keeping Bloomer in our thoughts and prayers.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

Awww, Christin I am so sorry Bloomer is having such a tough time.

At least he is in good hands, and the vet sounds to be very committed to the animals in its care.

I'll look forward to hearing more on Bloomer! 

Hugs,
Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Vistited with Bloomer today...*

Blessings everyone!

And, thank you for the encouragement, Mary Ann, Terry and Hilly!

I'm so glad that you were able to save your little guy, Mary Ann! AMEN!

Definitely tough going. Had quite a hard time sleeping last night, so I just kept praying for him.

I visited with Bloomer for 20 mins. today after work and he seems a bit stronger. He seemed happy to see me and actually didn't struggle while I was holding him but then wanted to go back to his carrier.

I didn't have my camera, however, had the staff person use my cell camera which isn't that great to get a pic of us. 
I attached it so you guys can see him.

It was strange today that I didn't realize I had been driving with my gas tank on empty since last night. I was supposed to get gas, however, just slipped my mind. When I realized, I quickly went to the first gas station that came up instead of taking a chance to go to my usual one near my home. The man was extraordinarily friendly and spoke to me the whole time my tank was filling. Then he asked, "Are you my sister in Christ?" Maybe because the rosary is on my mirror is what made him ask. I said, "yes I am brother, but it's getting more and more difficult seeing all the suffering in this world."
Then he said the verse to me that I had in my thoughts and was praying all day yesterday and last night and all day today...."No weapon formed against you shall prosper", Dear Sister." Such a heavy load was lifted and I thanked him for giving be that blessed message from God. I feel much better and know that God is caring for Bloomer regardless of the outcome. AMEN!

I'll post after I hear from the Doc tomorrow.

Thanks for the prayers!


----------



## littlestar

> Maybe because the rosary is on my mirror


Christin, I to have rosary on mirror, won't travel without it. I'm glad Bloomer seemed a bit stronger today and I'll keep praying that everyday he gets stronger and stronger. I've prayed many times for birds that came to me that were in really bad shape, their healthy and doing well. I find that pigeons have this will to live, so I believe Bloomer has that will and seeing you only makes it stronger.


----------



## Dezirrae

thank you for the updates Christin... so many are also thinking of Bloomer and saying prayers for him. There's a reason that he wound up in your loving care  Let him know how many others are pulling for him too


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Great that you guys are pulling for him also!

It makes me feel better to know that there are so many sharing in prayer.
I'm now settled in my spirit that God will work everything out for the best...I was really not well about this at all to the point of sobbing in front of the Doc yesterday...I really never do that!

I was happy to have received a message from the Doc stating that Bloomer is tolerating the treatments well. The Doc was kind enough to let me know that he would call me with an update tomorrow (Sun.). Please share also with me in prayer for Doc Diggle and staff whom have been nothing but a blessing to me as all of you have been!

Will keep you posted, Dear Pidjie friends!


----------



## TAWhatley

Here's hoping for a good news update tomorrow from the good Doctor about our beloved Bloomer. That's encouraging to know that Bloomer is tolerating the treatment(s) well. 

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6

I'll Prey Really Hard Tonigth and Every Nigth For Bloomer To Get Better. When A Animal Has Love Like He Has With You What Ever Happens he'll Have had the Best Life Since Coming To You His Angel (YOU). Talk You For All You Do For Gods Great Animals.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Sunday Blessings, Pidgie Friends!

Doc left a message saying that Bloomer is still eating little on his own as evidenced by feeling little seed in his crop. He is thankfully tolerating the tube feedings and producing normal amts. of stool. I'll go visit him tomorrow and post an update.

Terry/Jennifer, Thanks so much the good wishes and for keeping Bloomer in thought and prayer!

Jennifer, I really enjoyed your photobucket pics! You really have a farm!
I used to go horse back riding for many years until I was thrown by one and have had back probs. ever since...his name was Lucifer!  Never rode again, but still love horses just the same. 

Blessings to all and all your beautiful Beloved Creatures!
I'll be sure to update you guys tomorrow.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*Bloomer goes to Rainbow Bridge*

Greetings Everyone.

Just wanted to thank you all so very much for praying for Bloomer.
Unfortunately, he had to be put to rest today at around 2:30pm.
Although he had gained 4gms. since Friday, He continue with muscle wasting to the point that his neck bone was protruding and he was unable to stand steady as well as keeping his eyes closed most of the time.

I went to check on him at 11:30am and held him while the Doc was in doing surgery. I even took him for a walk outdoors wrapped in a towel and sat with him in the sun. I spoke with him, kissed him and prayed, but my feeling was that he was suffering and should go to rest in Peace at Rainbow Bridge.
When the Doc came in after surgery, he agreed with my feelings and we sent Bloomer home peacefully.

I took him back home with me for burial beneath my St. Francis statue.
I put in his box his little blue towel and made his cross marker out of his perch branch...I saved a little piece of it for myself as a memorial.

I don't have time to post his memorial pic, but will do so later on in the memorial thread.
Most unfortunate as well, is that Ally, the white dove, escaped from my hutch as I was ready to put her and Rally in for the night just after I was finished with Bloomer's burial. 
She is now high up in a tree near to the hutch...I can't see her but I can hear her. I'm leaving Rally out in the hutch overnight to see if he can possibly call her back down. Thankfully, we'll have low winds and a temp. of 49 degrees tonight. I have my spotlights on and will go back to shake the seed bag where she will be able to see me sitting on a chair under the light. She always comes when I shake the seed bag, so I'm praying she will do so now.

I spoke with Terry earlier whom was a great comfort to me on the loss of Bloomer as well as encouraging me about Ally coming back if not tonight, in the morning.

Thank you for the prayers about Bloomer...he's safe and well now.
Please pray that Ally comes down from the tree.
I'll post on the other thread the update.

Blessing to All.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Christin,
You are truly a blessing to all of us. Your graciousness and gifts are so generously given. I'm so sorry to read about Bloomer, but I can't imagine a more loving home than your place as a forever resting place. I know that St. Francis knew the right place for this bird to come. Bloomer was a very fortunate bird to have had you at the end of his life. 
God Bless.


----------



## Hillybean

Christin,
I am so sorry that Bloomer didn't improve.

I DO know that he was loved, which is more than what many lost and ill pigeons get. I also know he had the best care, prayers, and support.

I am sure he was very thankful not to be alone. 

Thank you so very much for all did for him. It might not seem like a lot to you, but to him (I am sure) it was worth a TON .

Hugs and comforting prayers,
Hilly

P.S. Best of luck with Ally.


----------



## Charis

Christin,
This is heartbreaking news. I am so sorry. 
I'm praying that Ally will come down from that tree in the morning.
Thank you for being present for little Bloomer.
Bloomer is flying free.


----------



## Dezirrae

Christin,
How very sad about Bloomer - though I am certain you were a blessing to him as long as he was with you. Thankfully though he had you and a very caring doctor looking out for him.
I am sure he is flying high above us full of energy and smiling his own "thank you".

Please keep us posted on Ally - I'm sure he'll be back down.

All my most positive thoughts & prayers... Dezirrae


----------



## TAWhatley

Christin,

As you know from when we spoke on the phone today I am so very sorry that Bloomer needed to pass on into a plane of peace and wellness. I greatly appreciate all that you and the doctor did to help him.

I do think Ally will be back and am hoping for a good news post about her tomorrow.

Terry


----------

